# Removing fur stains from white cat?



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all!

I own an 8-month female persian x american shorthair mix. I bought her a month and a half ago. She's supposed to be all white, but since I bought her she has had these stains on her hind legs and front paws. It looks dirty.. I feel like she stepped on her poo when she was young and her previous owner wasn't able to clean it in time.  I've tried white vinegar + baking soda, diluted apple cider vinegar, baby shampoo, and even taking her to the groomers, but to no avail. Is there any other way to get rid of this?

My mom jokingly told me to just shave it off and it will grow back white. I laughed a bit then realized.. Can that be a legit suggestion?


----------



## Saf (Jul 20, 2016)

It sounds like you're talking about a carpet and not a cat. Maybe the back her legs are naturally that colour, is it really such a big deal?


----------



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

Saf said:


> It sounds like you're talking about a carpet and not a cat. Maybe the back her legs are naturally that colour, is it really such a big deal?


Lol I assure you I'm talking about my cat.
Does that happen? First time seeing a cat colored in such a way like she stepped in her own feces.
Not saying it's crucial I have to make them white, but if there's a possible solution to it then why not? That's kind of the whole point as to why I'm asking.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I think that what you're seeing is her natural colouring - like with a seal point where legs, tail, ears are dark; only her 'points' are much lighter.
This image is of a seal point Persian







to give you some idea of what I mean


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Groomers Gloop followed by a blue cat (dog) shampoo should help if its staining.


----------



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

Missysmum2 said:


> I think that what you're seeing is her natural colouring - like with a seal point where legs, tail, ears are dark; only her 'points' are much lighter.
> This image is of a seal point Persian
> View attachment 321851
> to give you some idea of what I mean


Ah, I see. Hmm seems to be the same color but it's odd that it's only located under her paws and behind her hind legs. I have attached a photo of her lying down on our glass table. It looks kindof disgusting... haha


----------



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Groomers Gloop followed by a blue cat (dog) shampoo should help if its staining.


Yes, I've heard of blue cat/dog shampoo! Going to look for one the next time I run some errands. Thanks!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I think Pets at home have one suitable, you won't get groomers gloop though. It's American and a very good degreaser but I find it is good for getting rid of stubborn paw stains from my 'dirty' show girl. I have to de slug her before taking her out to a show and her paws are always dirty from digging, sleeping, bathing in mud.


----------



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I think Pets at home have one suitable, you won't get groomers gloop though. It's American and a very good degreaser but I find it is good for getting rid of stubborn paw stains from my 'dirty' show girl. I have to de slug her before taking her out to a show and her paws are always dirty from digging, sleeping, bathing in mud.


So based on the pictures I've supplied, do you reckon it's stained dirt?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Norway -

The underneath of your cat's paws look grey in your photo, which could be just grubbiness because she has white fur which shows the dirt easily. The marks definitely do not look like stains from faeces, as they would be brown not grey. Stains from faeces would wash off easily with a bit of soap and water or cat shampoo.

On the other hand the underside of your cat's paws could be naturally that colour.

One of my shorthaired cats has white legs and paws and the underneath of his back paws often look grubby. He is a very clean cat (always grooming, and smells lovely, with a coat in great condition) and the tops of his paws are super white, but he has never seemed to manage to get the underneath of his back paws clean.

I have tried in the past to clean underneath his paws for him, with limited success. He got upset with me messing about with his paws.

My cat is an outdoor cat so even if I managed to clean his paws underneath to white he would soon dirty them again. Tbh I don't really see it as an issue. He is such a clean cat in every other way.

My longhaired cat has white fluffy paws and they get grubby from going outdoors, especially in the rain. In the evenings he sets to and grooms his paws thoroughly so they are sparkling white again. I am sure it is a lot of work for a cat to keep such fluffy white paws clean so I am impressed with him! 

All I can suggest with your cat is that you rub something on the underneath of her paws to encourage her to wash them herself, e.g. a tiny bit of butter. Bear in mind that anything she walks on in your house will get greasy until she has washed off the butter.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

You can get groomers goop in the UK.


----------



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for an extensive reply as usual @chillminx ! 

Probably is just grubbiness. It's a stuff stain to remove tho because she's always grooming herself, even reaching the ones I took a picture of. I will try your butter suggestion tho! I'll keep her within my sights once I try out. Thanks again!

@Nicholas86 thanks for the information but I live neither in the US or the UK  I will look for it on Amazon if I get desperate.


----------



## Leah1986 (Aug 19, 2017)

I would try cat shampoo from Pet store, possibly asking the vet what they think.
If nothing works, I would leave it


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

If you contact crystal clear pets UK they may be able to post it for you or email pursonal touch by there website.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

As the area is at a joint (equivalent of our heel) and in contact with the ground a lot the "friction" with the ground might cause fur colour changes.

It isn't uncommon for animal fur colour to change in areas where there is some contact with a surface eg collars, harnesses. So if a groomers shampoo doesn't work then I suspect it is the normal fur colour.


----------



## Norway (Jul 4, 2017)

@Leah1986 I already had her professionally groomed but didnt do much.  Thanks for the suggestion! Didnt even think of asking the vet haha

@Nicholas86 Thank you for the info!  I'll check that out

@kittih yes, maybe. I've tried cleaning her with a warm white damp towel and nothing really transfers. Also the fact that I've already shampood her fur around 3 times now, maybe it is already permanent or just a really stubborn stain. Thanks for the input!


----------

